

Using AngularJS with Django - glynjackson
http://glynjackson.org/weblog/entry/django-angular.html

======
urlwolf
I still wonder whether you want to use django (if you start from scratch) if
what you need is a rest API on the server. Many simpler ways to achieve this?

~~~
glynjackson
It depends on what your trying to achieve. The example given isn't a very
useful one, more to highlight how it can be done. I use the Django framework a
lot to serve API's for mobile apps. Curious, if you were to start from
scratch, what would you use?

